# Chinatown JDM vs DTM Car Show, Los Angeles - 02/10/08



## showoffcafe (May 17, 2004)

As we kick off 2008 right, our 1st event is the JDM vs DTM car show at Chinatown, Los Angeles

We ALWAYS sell out due to limited space so hurry!

Get on CHOOSE YOUR SITE CHOOSE YOUR SITE and click on the left JDM vs DTM logo link.

JDM vs DTM CAR SHOW
RAIN OR SHINE EVENT
SUNDAY, FEBRUARY 10, 2008
11am - 6pm​
Mainstream Productions in association with the Chinese Chamber of Commerce of Los Angeles and Chinatown Business Improvement District bring you a celebration of the new Chinese lunar year of the RAT. The event will be held at Chinatown on Sunday, February 10, 2008. As Always JDM vs DTM brings to you the finest showoff car show, import models galore to tease the eye, with many manufactures on hand. Down the street we have teamed up with Los Angeles Chinatown’s New Year festival featuring the New Year’s carnival, authentic cultural food, many games and attractions, cultural activities, traditional performances.

The 6th Annual Chinatown JDM vs DTM Car Show is where the car show meets cultural experience in Downtown Los Angeles. This is the place where top-notch JDM and DTM cars from California come out to compete and show. The Novice Class, which includes more trophies and cash prizes. This event features all the excitement you've come to expect plus more.

*Award prizes are:
JDM vs DTM KING - $500 and the coveted 6 foot trophy
BEST JDM - top JDM spec - $250 cash prize and trophy
BEST DTM - top DTM spec - $250 cash prize and trophy

Plus 1st, 2nd, 3rd place awards for:
Honda JDM, Acura JDM, Nissan JDM, Toyota JDM, Subaru JDM, Mazda JDM, Mitsubishi DTM, BMW DTM, MBZ DTM, Other JDM Class, Other DTM Class, Open Class
(Need at least 6 vehicles for each class or class will be cancelled)

Best Team - $2000 in BOMEX aerodynamics
Team Represent - $1000 in BOMEX aerodynamics*

Location:
Cathay Parking Lot
777 N. Broadway
Los Angeles, CA. 90012
CLICK HERE FOR DIRECTIONS


----------



## showoffcafe (May 17, 2004)

jdmvsdtm.com


----------



## showoffcafe (May 17, 2004)

DONT FORGET!

This weekend, JDM vs DTM Car Show!

Check out all the hottest JDM and DTM cars Cali has to offer as they compete to see who's best - JDM vs DTM!

Log on to: jdmvsdtm.com for more info.


----------

